# high mileage pathfinders



## schwendi (Jan 9, 2006)

my 97 se 4x4 has 191k. how many miles are these things good for???

i only paid 2900 for it so I dont want to sink a bunch of money into a inexpensive truck but its growing on me ...

had a new clutch when i got it and ive replaced the tires and brakes so far. now i need to deal with the wobble-ing rear end but thats another thread

anyways what else should i keep an eye on. ive put 3k miles on it so far and it doesnt use any oil

i have no idea if the timing belt has ever been done so im thinking that should be replaced??


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Timing belt is every 105k and if it goes your engine is gone. A new timing belt comes with a small silver mileage sticker that they're suppossed to put on the underside of the hood. Take a look there for one, maybe you'll get lucky and its been changed.


----------



## capl3790 (Dec 13, 2005)

My 95 has 334,000 km on it. Everything works pretty well aside from a few electrical bugs I have had to work out. I am actualy still on my origional alternator too. Depending on where you live, you may want to consider oiling it as well to keep any rust under control.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Schwendi - I have the same truck with 235k miles and it has the butt sway and a little play in the front. I will be doing all new suspension and bushings in the spring as well as the rear you spoke about. I may need a steering rack too. It has some play in it.... I smashed my front passengers side in a gaurd a rail a few years ago and i think i f'd it up. As for that its just tires and brakes and belts and hoses.....

Great truck horrible gas mileage.


----------



## schwendi (Jan 9, 2006)

i deliver pizza in mine and ive been getting 13-14 mpg which is exactly what my 2004 4runner V8 would get so i cant really complain too much. havent done much highway testing yet

i looked under the hood today for a timing belt sticker and nothing was there. Im going to call the old owner who bought it with 25k miles


----------



## colinnwn (May 13, 2006)

schwendi said:


> my 97 se 4x4 has 191k. how many miles are these things good for???
> 
> i only paid 2900 for it


I'm looking for a Pathfinder of that age now. Would you mind telling how you got it that cheap? It looks you got it for the wholesale price; private party you could expect to pay $1,000 more, and dealer retail is $2,500 more.

You should expect 100,000 more miles at least from the engine if it has been treated reasonably. I have heard Nissan designs their engines to last 350,000 miles. I have a 1990 Maxima with over 270,000 miles on it (intermittently working odometer) that still runs great aside from a valve cover oil leak and 1 dead fuel injector. Truck engines are built better than car engines anyway.

Congratulations on your awesomely priced new truck.


----------

